# Network won't start on Intel DG965RY [SOLVED]

## Robert S

I have just bought a system with an Intel DG965RY mobo.  I am using the e1000 module for networking.  Networking works fine when I use an x86_64 installation, but when I use an almost identical kernel configuration on and x86 installation, networking fails.  eg. *Quote:*   

> # ifconfig eth0 up
> 
> eth0: unknown interface: no such device

 Here are relevant bits from my /var/log/messages: *Quote:*   

> Jul  7 23:00:50 athlon e1000: 0000:00:19.0: e1000_probe: (PCI Express:2.5Gb/s:Width x1) 00:19:d1:dd:73:05
> 
> Jul  7 23:00:50 athlon e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

 and *Quote:*   

> Jul  7 23:00:53 athlon rc-scripts: network interface eth0 does not exist
> 
> Jul  7 23:00:53 athlon rc-scripts: Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

 Here's the output of # lspci: *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)
> 
> 00:03.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 HECI Controller (rev 02)
> ...

 . . . and here is the output of # lsmod: *Quote:*   

> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> bridge                 42256  0 
> 
> llc                    11540  1 bridge
> ...

 Am I missing something obvious here?Last edited by Robert S on Mon Jul 09, 2007 12:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## widan

What is the output of "ifconfig -a" ? From your logs, the card is detected, so the interface should exist in there. Maybe it just has another name. Sometimes udev can mess with interface names.

----------

## Robert S

Thanks.  I now have and eth7 and an eth8.

Is it possible to alter the udev rules so I get my eth0 back again?

----------

## widan

First remove all the entries in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and reboot. It should "reset" all the interfaces to their normal number.

----------

## Robert S

Many thanks.  That's solved a big mystery about migrating Linux to other hardware.

----------

